# Internet doesn't work on P1i



## karakartal (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi folks,

I have bought a new P1i phone. In past few weeks, i had been easily connecting to WLAN
and surfing on the internet. After i try to create an e-mail account, i realised that there is something wrong in internet connection. The interesting point is that phone connects to tne WLAN, but when i want to surf on the internet, it gives error "could not locate remote server".
Before i write the problem here i read a lot of other forums suggesting some tricks worked on P990 but unfortunately these suggestions could not resolved my problem.

thanks for replying


----------

